

The Coming Tech-Lash: tech elite will join bankers/oilmen in public demonology - kunle
http://www.economist.com/news/21588893-tech-elite-will-join-bankers-and-oilmen-public-demonology-predicts-adrian-wooldridge-coming

======
Zigurd
I suppose you can't capture the details in a short essay like that, but, sure:
If tech companies and their leaders don't come out on the side of the end-
user, they will be demonized. Microsoft has suffered that for decades, for
trying to kill off open source software and embracing DRM. Since he bought his
own island with a volcano, Ellison is one white cat short of being a Bond
villian.

Now with the NSA scandal, we'll see how the industry lines up. So far, exactly
zero major services have offered secure communications or storage products
where their end-users can control keys and open source clients that use strong
encryption.

The longer they fail to put users' data out of reach of any outside access,
the less credibility their claims of victimization have.

